# Bootskauf



## Quappenqualle (2. Juli 2003)

Welches Boot sollte sich der gemeine Ostseeangler zulegen, der über ein vernünftiges Auto (mit entsprechender Anhängelast) eine normale Brieftasche und nicht allzu viel Urlaub verfügt?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Euren Booten gemacht? Gibt es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Bootsangler überhaupt?


----------



## ralle (2. Juli 2003)

Vieleicht wäre das  was   ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Juli 2003)

Schau mal hier nach. Meiner Meinung stimmt hier noch das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juli 2003)

Oh Mann, da hast du ein Lieblingsthema von mir getroffen. Seit
Jahren habe ich überlegt, was ich mache, wenn ich mein altes Boot los bin. Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Entscheidung für mich getroffen. Siehe das Bild unter "Charterboote in Hamburg".

Man hat dabei viel zu bedenken. Zunächst der Preis. Dieser setzt
einen gewissen Rahmen. In diesem Rahmen kann man dann überlegen. Unbedingt beachten sollte man, das man zumindest 10% des Kaufpreises für Boot, Motor und Trailer jährlich als Kosten ausgeben wird. Lügen hilft hier nichts. Es ist so.

Der Verwendungszweck ist wichtig. Ein Trollingboot benötigt ganz
andere Eigenschaften, als ein Boot zum Grundangeln/Pilken. Klar
kann man mit jedem Boot irgendwie schleppen - aber eben nur
irgendwie.

Kajüte ja oder nein?
Kajüte zum pennen hab ich mir mitlerweile abgewöhnt. Wenn ich einen Tag auf See war und den nächsten wieder los will, muß ich
erholsam schlafen. Die Kajüte bietet Möglichkeiten, Geräte ver-
nünftig aufzubewahren und wegzuschließen, wenn ich die Kiste
nachts im Hafen lasse. Eventuell ja auch noch als Plätzchen fürs
Chemie WC - wenn die Damen mitwollen. Die haben nähmlich andere Probleme als die Herren.
Wenn schon eine Kajüte, dann würde ich eine "Walk-around"
Variante bevorzugen. Man kommt bequem nach vor und kann leichter manövrieren. Auch mal vorn angeln.

Offene Vorderkajüten mag ich persönlich nicht. Ich habe beim schleppen mit diesen Varianten immer Probleme, weil diese
Kajütform die Abgase des Schleppmotors ansaugen und man sie ständig einatmet.

Ganz wichtig für ein funktionelles Angelboot ist ein super abgestimmter Trailer. Am besten ist ein Kipptrailer. Es gibt Slippen
an der Ostsee, die sind so dramatisch kurz, das man das Boot
oft fast "abwerfen" muß. Man muß es dann aber auch wieder
hinaufbekommen.

Mein ideales Angelboot, zum schleppen und Grundangeln ist ein
hochbordiger Gleiter, selbstlenzend mit einem V-Rumpf und möglichst langer Wasserline, der dann gut durch die Welle läuft. Mittelsteuerstand, hohe Windschutzscheibe, entweder Hardtop oder Biminitop drüber, Einbautank, Hydrauliklenkung, 4 takter Motorisierung.

Noch eines: Was ich neu kaufe, hat Garantie und ich erlebe keine
Überraschungen. Es spart auch in den ersten jahren die Erhaltungskosten und die dafür notwendige Arbeitszeit.


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Juli 2003)

Mensch Dolfin,

da hast Du Dir ja ein tolles Boot ausgesucht - genau mein Ding. Ich kenne die Marke gar nicht, und war immer der Meinung, dass ich alle Konsolenboote kennen würde. Wo kann man ein solches Boot beziehen ????

Ausserdem bin ich auch deiner Meinung, dass es sich lohnt ein neues Boot / Motor zu kaufen - nicht nur wegen der Garantie, sondern weil z.Zt. auch die Gebrauchtbootpreise unverschämt hoch sind.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2003)

Langelandklaus
Das Boot wird in Schweden gefertigt. Die Firma heisst
Skjölds Plast der Bootstyp Rival. Es gibt 3 Typen ( 5,6, 6,2 und 7m).
Mein Boot kostet etwas mehr, als z.B. das Ryds 535 DL. Man kann
die Boote auch 3/4 fertig kaufen und durch Erledigung von Restarbeiten Geld sparen. Auch die Farbgestaltung kann man
mitbestimmen. 
Die Firma hat keinen Händlervertrieb und fertigt max 30 Boote
im Jahr. Der Bootsbauer ist für seine Topqualität bekannt und die
Boote werden von einigen Leuten, die wirklich Ahnung haben, gefahren.
Wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich dir die Adresse/Mail nennen. Es
gibt einen sehr bekannten deutschen Angler, der das managt...


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

intressieren würde mich das schon sehr. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja weitere Informationen zukommen lassen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Quappenqualle (3. Juli 2003)

Die Arvor 20 Fisherman gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Hat einen Einbaudiesel, an der Kajüte kann man vorbei nach vorn gehen, weil sie asymmetrisch angeordnet ist usw. Bloß der Preis ist heiß bei dem Teil...


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2003)

@Quappenqualle
Ich habe schon mehrer Male auf der Arvor gestanden und ein Bekannter hat sie vor zwei Jahren gekauft. Ich glaube, der wäre
nicht wenig interessiert, sie wieder zu verkaufen..

Hat riesig Platz das Teil, ist billig mit dem Diesel zu fahren. Ist aber
sehr leicht, sehr windanfällig, besch... zu trailern und kaum zum
Schleppen regulierbar.

Kostet neu etwa 23.000 Euronen, gebraucht sicher günstiger.


----------



## Justus (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Quappenkalle,
ich bin gerade mit meinem Hille Coaster 560ccr von Langeland zurück.(Bericht folgt noch im Board)
Das Boot ist hochbordig mit V-Kiel ,selbstlenzende Plicht und ohne viel Schickimicki.Die Polster habe ich einfach vorher raus genommen und kann das Boot mit einem Wasserschlauch oder Kärcher gut säubern.Selbst bei Wind und Welle war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot.
Laß dir mal von deinem Händler ein Angebot machen.-Gebrauchtboote sind unverschämt teuer.Teilweise werden für 3-4 jährige Boote Preise über Neupreisniveau gefordert! l

Gruß Justus


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2003)

Das mit den Gebrauchtbooten stimmt! Ich hab bei Ebay(!) eine
Ryds 535 BF gesehen. Das Boot un der Motor waren, so meine ich,
älter als 2 Jahre. Der wollte 16.000 Euronen!
Ich habe das Boot neu incl. Persenning und einigen mehr für
etwa über 8000,- Euro gesehen. Das Ebys Schnäppchen hätte ich mit neuem gleichwertigen 4 Takter und Trailer  für den gleichen Preis hingestellt!


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Juli 2003)

Ein Ryds 535 neu für 8000,- EUR? Bestimmt ohne Motor und ohne Trailer. Also ich fand das Angebot für 16000,- relativ marktgerecht, zwar kein Schnäppchen aber für die Ausstattung (Fischfinder, GPS, Trailer, Motor usw.) doch OK. Dolfin schick mir doch mal die Webadresse von den 8000,- EUR Angebot. Das wäre wirklich preiswert!
Wegen der Arvor bin ich ja ziemlich geschockt. In der BOOTE-Zeitung hat das Teil richtig gut abgeschnitten, vor allem die Fahreigenschaften wurden sehr gelobt... Ich war eigentlich drauf und dran, mich nach 'ner gebrauchten Fisherman 20 umzusehen...
Na ja, wenn ich nächstes Jahr den Seeschein gemacht haben werde ich auf Fehmarn mal so ein Teil für ein Wochenende ausleihen, dann werden wir ja sehen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2003)

Qappenqualle:

Bei Bremermann bei Hamburg stehen mehrere 535 FCauf dem Hof.
Sie liegen knapp über 8000,- Euro, wie geschrieben. Einen
neuen Trailer kann ich dir bei einem befreundeten Bootshändler und Trailerbauer für 2000 Euro beschaffen und einen 4 takter
50 PS bekommst du auch für den Rest.
Aber auch noch ein paar Worte zur Ryds 535 FC. Es ist ein feines
Boot mit großer Kajüte und hohem Freibord. Wirtschaftlich zu fahren und sehr sicher. Aber hast du dir schon mal das Platzangebot in der Plicht angesehen, wenn beide Sitze montiert
sind??? Eigentlich muß man dann diese riesige hinten quer liegende Heckkiste raussägen um etwas Platz zu haben um auch
hantieren zu können. Ich hatte daher für mich dieses Boot schon
gestrichen und mich eher für die 535 DL, also das Konsolenboot 
interessiert.
Nochmal zur Arvor:
Ich kann mich gern nochmal bei dem Arvorbesitzer erkundigen.
Aber ich habe ghört, das er eben nicht so zufrieden ist. Test in
Boote kannst du getrost vergessen. Was testen die denn??
Geradeauslauf, Zeit bis Boot ins Gleiten kommt, Geschwindigkeiten, Bedienung, Verbrauch. Was interessiert mich
als Anler?
Platzangebot, Stabilität, Verhalten in der Welle, Sicherheit,
Slippeigenschaften, Fahreigenschaften ( insbesondere, wenn ich
Schleppen will die Tatsache, ob ich überhaupt 1,5 Knoten fahren kann) Spurtreue bei diesen niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten....

Slippen mit einem Schiff, das eine Welle hat, ist sicher komplizierter. Das bedeutet nicht, das es nicht geht. Es bedeutet
aber, das du gewisse Reviere nur befischen kannst, wenn du
die Preise füs Kranen bezahlst.

Mit ist auch klar, das alles eine persönliche Einstellung zu den Dingen ist. Aber du hast hier eine Diskussion begonnen und dann
kommen oft auch mal Argumente, die einem nicht so gefallen wenn man sich in ein Boot verliebt hat.


----------



## Michael Grabow (5. Juli 2003)

Moin Leute
Holla, hier sind aber ein Haufen Argumente drinnen.  :g    Der Geradeauslauf bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit- hört sich plausibel an. Wer hat von Euch damit Erfahrung? Denn getestet wird das nirgends. Wie ich im anderen Thread  schon gefragt hatte 





> Ich meine da gabs Orkneys und diese Yoghurtbecher von Quicksilver


  Ist hohes Eigengewicht denn ein Zeichen für besseren Lauf? Mein Mariner hatte auch so einen hohen Bug und flaches Heck. aber es fehlte die Backskiste und der Schwallschutz, daher kam bei jedem Aufstoppen ein Schwall Wasser in das Boot. Auch das Mariner war ein Walkaround und sonst gut brauchbar. (aber nie damit geschleppt).
Letztendlich sind 20 - 30 KEuronen wohl zu überlegen!
Dolfin, trailerst Du dein Boot eigentlich jedesmal? Denn dann ist Gewicht eigentlich eher ein negativ Argument und zwar nicht wegen des Zugfahrzeugs, sondern wg der Trailerrampen die häufig unter aller S... sind.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2003)

Michael
Ich trailer immer. Es geht aber schon um Gewicht/Form. Ein 5,6m
Quicksilver KK ist ein riesenhohes Teil. So eine hohe Telefonzelle(geschlossener und überdachter Steuerstand) geben bei nahezu gleichem Gewicht dem Wind natürlich wesentlich mehr Angriffsfläche als ein Konsolenboot - selbst wenn ich da ein Top draufmache. Denn die hohe Form am Bug bringt immer Druck auf
den Kurs, das kann ganz schön nerven.
Das dünne Laminat dieser Boote bedeutet zunächst nicht unbedingt, dass sie weniger stabil sind. 

Aber, es ist doch auch so, dass es Leute gibt, denen ist es wichtig, geschützt zu sitzen, vielleicht sogar noch eine Heizung zu
haben. Die dann auch nicht so furchtbar aktiv angeln und es ruhig angehen lassen. Wenn dann noch ein Liegeplatz dazukommt, kann man in einem solchen Boot sein ganzens Gerät lassen, ab-
schließen und fertig. Entweder fährt man dann eben nur, wenn der Wind passt zum schleppen oder nimmt die Nachteile in Kauf,
weil man einen schönen warmen Hintern hat. Muß doch jeder wissen..


----------



## Quappenqualle (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Dolfin, vielen Dank für Deine Argumente. Ich bin mir ja selbst noch nicht so sicher was mir eigentlich lieber wäre. Ungetrübter Angelspass oder z.B. ein warmer Hintern... Ich denke, daß ja, sofern vorhanden, die Familie auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat bei solchen Entscheidungen. Wenn man das Boot auch zu "normalen" Fahrzwecken verwenden will und wie Du sagtest auch mal die Ladys auf den Topf müssen, geht's eben wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Kompromisse. Zu den Arvor-Booten gibt's im übrigen gegen Aufpreis ein richtiges Trollinggetriebe speziell zum Schleppen...


----------



## Angelwebshop (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Männers,

sicher nicht das über was hier gesprochen wird, aber eine alternative allemal. Schaut mal hier 

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Dentro (7. Juli 2003)

die Boote der Fa. Shetland sind ganz gut.

guck mal hier: http://www.best-boats24.net/start.php


----------



## ginalaslo (3. September 2006)

*AW: Bootskauf*

Habe nach mehrjähriger Pause auch die Ansicht ein neues Boot zu kaufen. Kann mich seit Monaten nicht entscheiden zwischen

1. GFK = Ryds 485 DL, Ryds 535 DL
2. ALU = Kaasboll 17
3. ALU/GFK = Silver Hawk 540

Der Streit GFK oder ALU verunsichert mich. Brauche das Boot zum Angeln in Peenestrom und Stettiner Haff. Warte sicherlich bis der Streit entschieden ist#c . Kann nur noch Jahre dauern.


----------



## DAGEMA (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bootskauf*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ihr Fachsimpelt über Boote, unter anderem über Ryds 535 DL.
Habe, aus Zeitgründen eines abzugeben ist komplett ausgestattet mit Doppelachs-Trailer, 50 PS MerCruiser BIG Food 4-Takt, eigentlich alles was zum Angelausflug dazu gehört.
Wer interesse hat kann sich ja melden.
Dagema@gmx.info
Schöne Grüße von Lucas


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bootskauf*

zeig doch gleich mal Bilder ! #6
gibts bestimmt ein paar Interessenten hier #h


----------

